# Can't get audio to work with ATEM mini in OBS



## dustybottoms (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi I just received my new ATEM mini and I'm having some trouble getting the audio to input into OBS.  I am using a Rode mid right into the back of the mini and can see the signal in the Blackmagic software, but when I select the Blackmagic audio input in OBS, I'm not getting a signal.  Any suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## dustybottoms (Dec 17, 2019)

I have a message into blackmagic on this too.  I’m stumped.


----------



## dustybottoms (Dec 17, 2019)

...aaaaaaand Blackmagic is stumped too.  Well, this  is discouraging.


----------



## Sukiyucky (Dec 19, 2019)

This is the development forum. Post this in the Windows help forum.


----------



## 808dave (Dec 28, 2019)

I have the same problem...


----------



## PaulF (Jan 8, 2020)

I am also at this point.  OBS had trouble seeing my ATEM but resolved this issue by giving permission through Kaspersky.  I can hear the audio on my PC when I tickle the Audio settings Devices Mic/Auxiliary Audio 2 set to microphone (Blackmagic Design)


----------

